# A/W T5000?



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Just picked up a T5000, having problems getting it linked. I put two drop in decoders in, got them linked to
my old 1300. Can not get the to link with the 5000. The instruction are not for the electrically challenged.

Don


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Check the frequency first, they need to be the same.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

Done that, I think I did what the instruction said. But still can't it to link.

Don


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 01 Oct 2013 10:39 AM 
Mike,

Done that, I think I did what the instruction said. But still can't it to link.

Don 
Are you in "Service" mode to do your linking?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

I linked in the service mode, the engine jurked twice but no beep.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, 

Maybe Paul Burch can step in here and give you some help.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Trains 
I'm confused if you were linked with the 1300 what are you trying to do now with the 5000 ? if you were trying to run the drop-in with 5000 you should not be in service mode.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm trying to get the drop ins to link with the 5000 so I don't have to use the 1300!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

If the drop-in works with the 1300 then it is all set to work with the T5000. Is the correct frequency showing on the T5000 display? If it is then just address the loco #(address)#. If the T5000 frequency is not set correct then just go to menu item 3 and put in the correct frequency.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 

The frequency is correct ( 3 )


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Frequencies? Old school.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm confused. You shouldn't have to "link" anything. You use the dial on the receiver to set the frequency of the receiver, then use the menu on the T-5000 to select that same frequency, and all should work. (As Paul writes, it's menu>3>(frequency)>enter.) I had my T-5000 out at my dad's railroad last month, and each loco of his operates on a different frequency. That's all I did to be able to run one loco or the next. 

Presuming you've got the frequency correct, and the right decoder address selected, then I'd check the power output of the T-5000 and make sure it's set to something other than 0. (I'd set it to 10 and be done with it.) It could be that the T-5000 is just not outputting a strong enough signal for the receiver to hear it, whereas the RF1300 is. (Airwire says the "5" setting on the T-5000 is akin to the range of the RF1300 and T-9000, though I found that those older throttles were much stronger--comparable 8 - 10 on the T-5000.) 

Also, check to make sure that the frequency isn't changing if you select a new decoder address. The instructions say the T-5000 stores the frequency with the loco address. That _may_ change the frequency of the transmitter if you dial in a new locomotive address.

Later, 

K


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Don, Did you know that the power range can be changed? I think the default is 5, it can be set to 10 as Kevin is saying. You should have had one of us help at Maty's, we had some experts, Al and Paul.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

The power at 5 should be strong enough if you are next to the unit? 
How do you set the decoder address? I can't make heads or tails of the instructions!
The instructions for the old 1300 were easier . 

Mike,

I installed the GP-7-9 decoder Saturday think I would be back Sunday never made it back down.

I have a E-mail sent to Al. He can call me when he get a chance.

Don


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

By default, the decoder address (which is different from the frequency of the board) should be set to 3. That's CV1, and can only be changed on the Airwire board via the handheld remote. You can only change that in service mode, which on the 1300 you do by holding down the "9" key while turning on the transmitter, then pressing * - 1 - * (activates CV1 to be programmed), followed by # - {desired loco address} - # to set that particular value to CV1. The loco should chirp and jerk. Then turn the transmitter off and on again to go back to normal operations. To then control that loco with its new address, you'd hit # - {new address} - #, and you should be able to control the loco. On yours, if you're able to hit # - 3 - # after turning the transmitter on and control the loco, then the decoder address is set to 3. To check the _frequency_ of the receiver, look at the white dial on the Drop-in to see what that's selected to. By default, that's 0, or at least it has been on the boards I've received. You'd use a small screwdriver to turn that dial to select the frequency. On the 1300, the frequency of the transmitter can only be adjusted by flipping the 3 DIP switches inside the controller itself. But if the 1300 is working with the Drop-in, then you need only look at the white dial on the Drop-in to see what the frequency is set to. 

On the T5000, to change the decoder address, you'd hit the menu key twice to bring you to the second screen of menu options, then select 4 (Service Mode). The screen asks you for the CV you want to program (1 - enter), then the value ({desired loco address} - enter). The loco should chirp and jerk, and you know you've set it. Then # - {new loco address} - # to select that new address and you should be good to go. 

If the decoder address and transmitter frequency both match that of the receiver, you should be able to go with either transmitter. If you can with one but not the other, then make sure only one of the transmitters is turned on. Having both turned on causes interference, and the receiver will not hear the commands properly. If address and frequency are the same, only the T-5000 is turned on, it's within range of the receiver, and still nothing works, then about the only thing I can think of at that point is a faulty transmitter. It _may_ be low batteries, but the T-5000 goes into "lock-out" mode when the batteries get too low for it to function properly. The screen will display that, and the only way to reset it is to replace the batteries and turn the unit on again. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help guy got it to work! 

Don


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,
In your post you mentioned that you had two locos on different frequencies. If you put them in memory and bring them back up from memory to run the T5000 will automatically switch frequencies. Its a little esier than doing it from the menu each time you switch locos. Memory will hold 8 locos and they could all be on different frequencies.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Don, good to hear. 

Paul, that's what I figured to be the case. That's how I've got my locos stored, though all mine are on the same frequency. Can you store multiple locomotives in the memory that have the same DCC decoder address but different broadcast frequencies? That's how my dad has his set up. All his locos are decoder address 3, with the frequency specific to each individual locomotive. He runs with multiple operators, so it's more advantageous in that environment to have locos on different frequencies to prevent interference. Since I was just visiting with my T-5000, I didn't load his locos into memory, I just switched the frequency for the "Loco 3" already loaded onto mine. I normally run with just me at the control, so I generally don't need to worry about interference with other Airwire throttles. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

One more question, I have two more units can I put them in the same way with differant unit numbers?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok Don. But please tell what was what? What did ya do that made it work? 

Dirk


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes. Commonly, folks set the decoder address to match the locomotive number, or at least the last two digits of the locomotive number. With the Airwire, you set this via CV1 in service mode. Note; if you've got sound attached to the Airwire when you change CV1, make sure the sound board is also plugged in and powered so it will get the command at the same time. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk,

I didn't have the right address programed in. Had the right freq.


Don


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 02 Oct 2013 10:39 AM 
One more question, I have two more units can I put them in the same way with differant unit numbers?

Don,

No problem. I have two locomotives and a RGS work Goose #6. I have two T5000's and a T9000. I have all three in each controller. It doesn't matter which one I pick up to use. I just scroll through the memory, find the loco number and enter. Done. When Russ Rutalj (MLS member) had Tommy Mejia and myself over to his place for a little min meet, we all had Airwire throttles, BOTH 5000's and 9000's. All different frequencies easily changed so we wouldn't interfere with each other. Russ was running 2 locos, Tommy had at each least 5 and I had one. All this on 170 feet of track. Fun day!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Don,
My airwire engines have individual decoder addresses (To match engine numbers) and different frequencies so I can run more than 1 at the same time.








Also like Gary I have 2 T5000 and 1 T9000 with everything stored in memory.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 02 Oct 2013 02:10 PM 
Don,
My airwire engines have individual decoder addresses (To match engine numbers) and different frequencies so I can run more than 1 at the same time.








Also like Gary I have 2 T5000 and 1 T9000 with everything stored in memory.

Tommy








Rio Gracie












Here's Tommy.........a T5000 in each hand!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I wondering if I'm ok in the way I have been handling my locos... 

I treat them like I would operate my HO DCC railroad. I don't mess with the frequency. I have all my receivers in the locos set to 0. I then select the locos by picking their address which I have programed to be the loco's road number. Will I have problems in the future as my roster grows?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Will I have problems in the future as my roster grows? 
No. It's just that the transmitter will only remember the 8 most recent numbers you used in its memory. The only other thing you'd need to be aware of is that with two transmitters operating on the same frequency, they may interfere with each other. That's why the T-5000 has a transmitter power setting, so you can dial back the range of the transmitter to as little as just a few feet so you can have multiple operators on the same railroad operating on the same frequency. So long as they're not standing right next to each other, and you're on a lower power setting, you should be fine. (And--from what I've experienced--usually what happens when you do get interference is that the receiver simply doesn't respond to the throttle, so it keeps doing what it was last instructed to do.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

The engine is running great but can not get the f 9 - f 12 to work all the other buttons work. Any ideas? 

Can I change frequency with out messing everything else up? Can I change it on the drop-in, then on the throttle?

Thanks 
Don


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 16 Oct 2013 02:49 PM 
The engine is running great but can not get the f 9 - f 12 to work all the other buttons work. Any ideas? 

Can I change frequency with out messing everything else up? Can I change it on the drop-in, then on the throttle?

Thanks 
Don Don,

Press the green button on the bottom left side of the T5000 (Esc/Exit) then the second number, ie Esc plus 0=f10, Esc plus 3=f13.

As for frequency change, press MENU, then press 3 and enter the frequency. Watch the screen. Everything you need is there. Very easy to do.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

I press the green button * , Doesn't do anything.

Don


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Don 
"Can I change frequency with out messing everything else up? Can I change it on the drop-in, then on the throttle?" 
the answers two both ?'s is yes 
Dick


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 16 Oct 2013 03:40 PM 
Gary,

I press the green button * , Doesn't do anything.

Don 

OK, for instance, what do you have F10 programmed to do?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

I really don't know, some guy set it up for me. I got rid of station talk and moved the air pop to 5.
I did get the cab lights to work and dynamic brakes on the F buttons. So they must be working.
Just didn't try all the buttons. I'll have to take it back to him and have the sounds I use the most
put on 1-9.

Don


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 16 Oct 2013 04:01 PM 
Gary,

I really don't know, some guy set it up for me. I got rid of station talk and moved the air pop to 5.
I did get the cab lights to work and dynamic brakes on the F buttons. So they must be working.
Just didn't try all the buttons. I'll have to take it back to him and have the sounds I use the most
put on 1-9.

Don 
I see you mention removing "station talk". Because of that, I am assuming that you have a Phoenix sound card in this loco? If that's the case, then get a Phoenix Interface Cable and YOU can check what each function key operates, right on your computer.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Don,
When you push *0 does func 10 show on the screen for a couple seconds. *1 would show func 11. If nothing happens on the loco then those function keys are probably just not assigned to anything. I'm also assuming you don't have the Phoenix interface for your computer. It is a great tool for setting up your sounds just the way you want. Well worth the money.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 

Yes they do. I think it's working, I was not working it right. Do not have the computer interface. I'm lucky I can turn it on and off! 

Don


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Don,
Yes I do have the computer interface. It is a very,very useful tool. Like I said,well worth the money. It will allow you to do your own sound and function setup,changes, and save what you have done. It's also just fun to play with. If whoever set the loco up for you is close by,maybe they could give you a demonstration.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

When I first started in RC/battery in 2007, Paul was the one who guided me to Airwire/Phoenix. At that time, he suggested the cable interface for the same reasons he just stated. It has been enjoyable to just "play around" with the sounds. Also gives you information that YOU are lookinjg for now. It IS well worth the extra money.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I have my GP-7 up and running. I have it in the A/W, service mode CV1 value 723 (engine#) then loco 723. Saved in Memory store /Recall
Have the drop in installed in my GP-30.
When I program the GP-30 do I program it the same way? only value 3001 (engine #) then loco 3001?
Or am I going about it all wrong?

Thanks
Don


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Don sounds right just make sure the GP7 is off and make sure t5000 is talking to gp30 stock from fact. loc. is# 3.
Dick


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Guy's! You been a lot of help, I think I'm getting the hang of the A/W T5000.

Don


----------

